
Adding a JS build-system to Sublime - xiaoma
http://logicmason.com/2013/adding-a-js-build-system-to-sublime/?
======
chatmasta
As a barely more than novice javascript developer, the build process is one
that has always confused me a bit. Is the process of using a JS interpreter
like Node mostly meant for server side Javascript development? Or can this be
used in the build process of client side apps as well (e.g. for running tests
before checking functionality in the browser maybe)? I would love to read a
blogpost about development workflow for client side web apps.

~~~
coolsunglasses
You can need this for client-side, especially if you're using coffeescript,
google closure compiler, grunt, etc.

I need to write a filename randomizer that dumps the new filenames into a
.json file that the webapp can load and cache to inject into the templates.
(To defeat browser-side caching of unlike-assets)

------
jedanbik
I did something similar for MATLAB; it doesn’t enjoy GUI stuff, but it adds
functionality to Sublime Text 2 that was simply non-existant beforehand. Check
it out: [https://github.com/jessebikman/Sublime-Text-2-build-
Matlab-c...](https://github.com/jessebikman/Sublime-Text-2-build-Matlab-code)

------
thoughtpalette
Thanks for the tip!

